# knock-off filters on E-Bay... Is it worth it?



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

So, this might be an old topic, but I'm new to the whole E-bay thing... :roll:

I found on E-bay some fantastic deals on canister filters that were knock-off products (i.e blatant knock-offs on: EHEIM Pro, Marineland C-360, Fluval FX5, etc, but in all white plastic or all black instead of green and so forth).

They're supremely cheap; often a fraction of the cost of the originals. And they make it clear which brand name filter parts and media the filters are designed for (i.e, works with Marineland Media, Works with EHEIM ehfisubstrat Pro, etc).

Has anyone had any experiences, good or bad, with these kind of products and whats your input on buying knock-offs?


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

If it works the same, why pay 5x more? My e-Bay HOB works great.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

any expamples? I can;t say I have perused the ebay selection much outside of specific searches for brand equipment.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Penn-Plax Cascade 300. Does it's job.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Examples: Sunsun Canister filter-265 GPH. I just did a quick search on it, and apparently, its the same manufacturer that Marineland uses for nearly their entire line and that almost all parts are interchangable with a few minor exceptions...

Obviously its the internet, and its difficult to get an objective review, but I was hoping to find some fishkeepers here who actually own such products. Thanks for the reply Car0linab0y :thumb:

Anyone have input in the canisters knockoffs in particular?


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

how do you find the knock off brands on ebay?

do you look under aquarium filters?


----------



## K20Z3 (Jul 18, 2008)

I read a review on one of the aquarium websites (I can't remember which one now). The guy liked it, his was an Eheim knockoff. He did say that it was louder than the Eheim. I'll have to see if I can find it now.

I have always been tempted to get one, but most of them aren't really that much cheaper then you can get a name brand one once you factor in the Ebay shipping charges! Most of the sellers on there charge CRAZY shipping charges.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, the shipping charges are killer... but then again, I live in Toronto Canada, and its coming from California.

Though, even with the shipping charges, its a good deal. The filter in question, is a knock of of a Marineland C-220, which can run for 120 or so bucks (depending on currency). This filter is $38.00. The shipping charges are $40.

So, I think its still worth it.. I'm gonna wait to see if anyone here got one of these and see what they think.. its sounds like a good plan, especially since the unit is designed after the brand name one and the parts like media and such are interchangable....


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

shipping charges from a lot of places tend to be the way they lower their price lol. ie... I want $100 for this, but I'm gonna list it for $75, and just add the other $25 to the S/H.


----------



## K20Z3 (Jul 18, 2008)

Review is over on AC under the review section. It is the Jebo square Eheim knockoff. Probably made by the same Chinese company????

If you get it, let us know how it works out!!!!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

What filter is a knock off FX5, I've never seen that one?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I bet that white Sunsun is the manufacturer for Marineland, it looks identical.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, thats the one I'm gonna get my brother-in-law to check out for me (don't konw e-bay and customs brokerage laws) and see if its worth getting over here...

As for the FX5, I only know what one looks like thru box pics, and I saw a plain simple looking one that had a GPH 2700 and was going for $170.00 with a built-in UV...

I guess 170 bucks may not be worth a gamble, but I figured hey, for $40 for the one I have in mind, don't have that much to loose.. whats the worst that could happen?..... (famous last words, I know)


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Cento said:


> whats the worst that could happen?..... (famous last words, I know)


It could blow a seal in the middle of the night draining your tank down to the filter's intake... and the water getting into the wall socket causing a short in the house's electric system... causing mold damage to the interior wall going unnoticed until structural damage is caused...

So be it all of that is highly unlikely... but it's about the worst that can happen...

lol... you asked...


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

:lol: I could think of even worse!

Well, luckily, its only a 38gal, and all electronics are pluged into surgeprotector/battery backup thats pluged into a GFCI, all suspended off the ground, and the majority of tank space is rocks and substrate...

I used to be a huge supporter of "you get what you pay for", and the thought that brand names are the only way to go in everything from Slow cookers, to Aftermarket car parts, to Home theatre electronics....

But as of late, I've been burned by "brand names" in different ways, and see people try the "lower name" brands, and get just as much life, or as good picture, or miles, or whatever in those products. I figure, in lieu of recent events, its time to start supporting my wallet, instead of "supporting" some CEO's ski vacation in French Alps...


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Cheaper labor and cheaper materials, I bet. For me, the worry with knock-off stuff below the waterline (canisters, UV equipment) isn't that it'll just break down, but that the housings will break or leak.... which could be catashrophic.

Not to mention that cheap Asian materials tend to be "dirty" (PBA?). I was tempted too, but just held out for Rena/Fluvial/Marineland/etc.

-Ryan


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

As far as filters though, how much stress is it really gonna be under? Even the cheapest plastic should be able to hold up to the vacuum of canister aquarium filter.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

car0linab0y said:


> As far as filters though, how much stress is it really gonna be under? Even the cheapest plastic should be able to hold up to the vacuum of canister aquarium filter.


Not much stress while just running.... it's really when you pull it apart for cleaning that equipment sees the most wear and tear. There are clips, seals, and connectors that all get pushed and pulled. Rinse and repeat every month or so.

Perhaps the canister won't fail while just sitting there running, but if something breaks while cleaning, and you don't have a back up, that could be a big problem as well.

-Ryan


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

good point.... it's been about 12 years since I've used a canister, and now that you mention it, I think I remember the clips breaking on it.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, its true, I woudn't "depend" on something that may be inferior; thats why this knockoff filter would be supplementing my EHEIM 2213... But I still think, for me, its worth getting...

Whenever the boss comes over for dinner, I give him the Grey Poupon to go with his Wild Boar Frankfurters and Garlic Roasted Red Potatoes... But everyday, me, my wife, and kids use French's and hotdogs!!... :wink:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Cento said:


> Whenever the boss comes over for dinner, I give him the Grey Poupon to go with his Wild Boar Frankfurters and Garlic Roasted Red Potatoes... But everyday, me, my wife, and kids use French's and hotdogs!!... :wink:


Hopefully that's an apt analogy. 

-Ryan


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I want to point out a few things for some people that may not know or realize it. There is a big difference between a knock off and an item made by the same manufacturer with a different name on the box. I'm not saying this filter is or is not, can't tell from a pic, but it looks identical to me. Just throwing out some general info for consumer "edumication" purposes.

A knock off is cheaper made ( in most times) does not look Exactly like the original but close. It usually does not perform the same.

An off brand name doesn't neccasarily mean it's a knock off. Most consumer goods are built by a factory that makes the same item for many different people but puts different names on the packaging. I say this from personal experience being in different industries through my jobs Ii've held in the past. As an example, I managed a audio store in which I sold 2 car radios, both with different brand names. Both identical features, both from the same factory. One was known as a "mid level brand" and sold for 199.95. The 2nd was known as a "upper level" brand and carried a price point of 299.95. Even if I pointed this out to the customer, there were still people who did not believe me and felt more secure buying the upper line name.

There are exceptions to every rule, I bring all this up simply to make people aware of the difference. And to keep an eye out for deals like that. The second I find a FX5 that's truely the same with a different brand name and 100.00 cheaper, I'd be all over it like a fly on %$^ 

As for canadian customs some ebayers won't sell to caanda because they hate filling out the extra paperwork. You won't have to do any extra work on your end except for the duties, whihc you will have to pay. Legally that should be based upon whatver price you purchase it for. If it is something valued at 19.00 or less, you will not have to pay duties. You should simply ask the seller to enter the correct price on the customs form.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

While I am sure there are many cases where what spotmoster described happens just as he describes it (same product with different name)...

I was talking to my Father who has been a Sevice Electrician in Industrial Detroit for 40+ years. He was telling me about several plants that have product lines in place making identical products but using different matierials and electronics to do so. Anyone visually inspecting the products would not "see" a single differnece, but they were made of different materials and therefore were of different quality.

Also, cheap knock off manufacturers realize if they make a filter that "looks" like an Eheim, some people may assume it's the same quality and purchase it. Immitation is the most sincere form of flattery... but is also a common form of manipulatioin...

So I am not making any conclusive suggestions on this topic... but be aware some time's "look-a-likes" only look like the real thing...

But it's just as possible that the big coroprate driven guys are just charging more for the same product as the little guy...

Since neither Corporate America nor Knock Off business men should be trusted... buying an unknown brand is a risk that may or may not pay off in the end...

But threads like this are excellent places for people to offer their unbiased consumer reviews!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

In line with what Toby said, this is really common with tools. Identical construction (an exact copy) to the name brand, but done with cheaper materials, and no concession is made for the lower strength of the cheaper materials, hence ease of breakage.

Again, I'm not saying what is or what isn't, just "buyer beware".

-Ryan


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

All very good points... Thanks for the input guys. I most definitely agree with buyer beware. And, not to beat a dead horse or sound like a broken record, I think there are times when the risk is worth it in the end if the price dictates so, provided your expectations are very very low..

And in my case, and I sure most who buy such stuff, I am not expecting it to outlast other Brands that have a proven track record to last a very long time. The product would only serve as a supplement, not as the primary.

For example (I swear, my last analogy) You go buy your 17 yr/old kid his first car.. You go buy a car that runs about $3000-$6000. You pick a good car; one that has high miles, but still will get him from point a to point b in town. He won't be doing that much highway driving and you don't expect that car to last forever, probably till he leaves home..

You, a traveling sales guy, NEED a good, reliable car. NEW. You can't afford to miss work to get your car fixed, or worry about rentals. Or for your Mother for example. You won't get your mother a beatup, former tuner car that some kid almost wrote off in an accident racing and was barely put back together. You want to get your mother a reliable car...

Short story long; you chose your products according to your intent and purposes for them, fully realizing what performance to expect from them..


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

What if mother wants a tuner car? :lol:

But seriously to add my only comment. In my experience the big guys have product support if that watchamacalit plastic widget breaks they can get you a new one for a couple of bucks or even for free, getting your expensive whatever it is you bought running again. When a knock off or off brand can't or won't help you out once you've made the purchase.

Mat


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Cento said:


> For example (I swear, my last analogy) You go buy your 17 yr/old kid his first car.. You go buy a car that runs about $3000-$6000. You pick a good car; one that has high miles, but still will get him from point a to point b in town. He won't be doing that much highway driving and you don't expect that car to last forever, probably till he leaves home..


I don't have a $3000 car out of the four in our driveway! :lol:

I guess my fears have been whether or not an ultra cheap filter is sorta "utilitarian" but reliable like a cheaper car, or more like a horribly unsafe compact car from the 1980's-90's. It works, but when it crashes, it crashes big. A dead filter is like shutting down life support.

As long as you have a solid "contingency plan", you're probably just fine. 

Another option for pure utilitarian, is to join the local fish club and get some used filters for the same price.

-Ryan


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with all of the above points.



Toby_H said:


> I was talking to my Father who has been a Sevice Electrician in Industrial Detroit for 40+ years. He was telling me about several plants that have product lines in place making identical products but using different matierials and electronics to do so. Anyone visually inspecting the products would not "see" a single differnece, but they were made of different materials and therefore were of different quality.


This is also true. Doesn't always mean cheaper quality though.

One similer thing that happens that I wanted to touch on. The big name guys will have the factory create versions for them that they are not allowed to sell to others or for themselves. For example they can say to the factory " I want this canister filter, but I want mine to have UV, a square button instead of the round one, and my case to be black instead of white, and I don't want you to make it in this confiuration for anyone else, only for me". That is even more common and a way for the big name guy to make his product stick out from the other private label guys.

As alway buyer beware. But if you educate yourself, there are some great deals to be had. Many more to pass on though =D>


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> And in my case, and I sure most who buy such stuff, I am not expecting it to outlast other Brands that have a proven track record to last a very long time. The product would only serve as a supplement, not as the primary.


 :roll: That's exactly how I got 'reeled' in!! Sorry to be a wet blanket but seems like the time. Went for the 'supplement' theory to boost filtration onmy 110g about 4 or 5 yrs. ago. Spotted this Eheim 'knockoff' for about $150 cheaper than the real thing. Figured it would last till my funds were right in a few months. Read some positive & some negative reviews (like anything else). Bought it anyway & set it up. Worked like a charm. Here's my post from another site.



> *tonytheboss1 Post subject: Re: jebao 304 canister?Posted: Sat Mar 07, 2009 11:08 pm
> 
> Aequidens rivulatus
> 
> ...


 So as was stated "Let the buyer beware"!! "T"


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I personally used the "join the local fish club and get a used filter". Local hobbyists always have more than a few lying around after a few years. Like currently for myself, I have a HOB and an XP3 to spare, after getting used 2213 for a good price from another hobbyist.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the used equipment idea, and have saved a lot of money that way. A few months back I went into a lfs, and asked, "You got any used cannister filters?" He pointed to a very new looking Fluval 305, and said "Fifty bucks". I bought it and looked it up on Foster and Smith's and they sell it for $160! It's running great as secondary filter on my demasoni colony.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Cento said:


> Examples: Sunsun Canister filter-265 GPH. I just did a quick search on it, and apparently, its the same manufacturer that Marineland uses for nearly their entire line and that almost all parts are interchangable with a few minor exceptions...
> 
> Obviously its the internet, and its difficult to get an objective review, but I was hoping to find some fishkeepers here who actually own such products. Thanks for the reply Car0linab0y :thumb:
> 
> Anyone have input in the canisters knockoffs in particular?


I have the SunSun model, the big one. It is running fine no hassles for about a year now. Gets opened up once a month and no broken parts yet. I have read reviews on the SunSun on other forums and for the most part people are happy with it, there are the exceptions but you will find that with all things. There are several so called no name filters made along rhe Marineland product line. I have 6 Aqua-Tech HOB filters sold at Walmart and they take the same filter cartriges as the Marineland/Penguin HOB. There is also a company called Regent that sells a filter that is identical to the Marineland 350 HOT filter and uses the same filters ect, in fact the box says Regent, the instructions are from Aqua-Tech and the warranty card is from Marineland. Go figure eh.

It does it's job very very well, not loud and has a ton of media storage and a very good flow rate. As far a cheaper parts I really don't see it. It is well made with good quality seals and the impeller is very robust with a ceramic shaft. Some of the more expensive pieces don't even use ceramic shafts so I see no cheap outs here. The spray bar is a little cheap from my standards but I don't use one anyway so no loss there. The hose is a very hardy grade of green vinyl and is though and thick walled, a little short for my application but i prefer to use the 3/4 id bilge pump hose found in most boating sections of stores.

I have seen the Marineland units in stores and see no difference other than color and of course the price difference.

As far as my experience with Canada customs they will more than likely charge the sales tax on the amount you spend in US dollars Converted back to Canadian dollars. There probably will not be anything added as far as duties go.

My recomendations : Buy it works as good as the more expensive brands. Save the extra 200 dollars over the Marineland cost and get the SunSun.

Just my 2 cents.

:thumb:


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Jaloos,

Thank you very very much for your reply... what I needed to hear. Now, everyone else reading this, don't worry. I still have my common sense with me. Objective, I know. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one who thought that it may be a viable option and picked one of these up. I will now go ahead order once the sellers are aware that I am in canada and of possible border taxes.

Thanks for everyone's input! :thumb: And as for the suggestions on used equipment, I will definitely use those avenues to appease my MTS (multi-tank-syndro)... Don't tell my wife....


----------



## barrem (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Cento,

Sorry to revive a dead thread, but I was curious how everything worked out with the ebay filter?


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey barrem,

Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out how to do it without getting slammed at the border with duties and such. Trying to see if there is a Canadian dealer... I'm not in too much of a hurry cause my fish, are still under 2", but I'm working on it..

I still really wanna try it. Got nothing really to lose.. Someone is always home here, so no risk of flooding disaster... I'll post here again when I get it.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine still running like a charm


----------



## barrem (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds good.

G'luck with the tariffs.


----------

